# Interior color code has me stumpted



## DWA12 (8 mo ago)

Hoping someone will help! I have a 1966 ragtop GTO with black interior. The code is 223, which is "black'. However, it has an 'S' next to it. What does the S mean exactly? Thank you....


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

That would be the code used for type of seat(s)


----------

